# Something's leaking



## defaced (Nov 21, 2005)

My fiance's got a 99 Altima and we just noticed that there is something leaking from the bottom of the car. I looked underneath it last night and noticed it is like directly underneath the oil pan but the fluid that's leaking is just a clear liquid and it's got somewhat of a greasy feel to it. Could it possibly be the water pump leaking? I'm going to jack the car up today and try to get a better look but I thought I'd ask for some opinions first. Thanks.

defaced


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

defaced said:


> My fiance's got a 99 Altima and we just noticed that there is something leaking from the bottom of the car. I looked underneath it last night and noticed it is like directly underneath the oil pan but the fluid that's leaking is just a clear liquid and it's got somewhat of a greasy feel to it. Could it possibly be the water pump leaking? I'm going to jack the car up today and try to get a better look but I thought I'd ask for some opinions first. Thanks.
> 
> defaced


It could be coolant but that it is usually green. Look for the water pump or more likely a leaking hose or hose connection. I had that happen to me and just tightening the hose clamp fixed it right up.

Gman


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

also check the bottom and sides of the power steering resevoir. it might be clear depending on the type of fluid used in the power steering system.


----------



## defaced (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, we took it to a shop and they found out what was leaking, there are actually 5 different things leaking. There's a transmission line, power steering pump, valve cover gasket, oil pressure switch, and the crank case. It also needs an alignment, transmission service, and injectors cleaned. When he told me what was all wrong I about shit myself because I didn't expect all these problems from a Nissan. But oh well. Thanks to the people who posted.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

defaced said:


> Well, we took it to a shop and they found out what was leaking, there are actually 5 different things leaking. There's a transmission line, power steering pump, valve cover gasket, oil pressure switch, and the crank case. It also needs an alignment, transmission service, and injectors cleaned. When he told me what was all wrong I about shit myself because I didn't expect all these problems from a Nissan. But oh well. Thanks to the people who posted.


the injectors are always dirty if you ask the dealer. nix that one out right now. what trans line runs under the engine at the oil pan? the oil pressure switch you can do yourself. the valve cover gasket - you. the power steering pump is probably leaking right where the high pressure line goes into it. do this fix yourself as well. remove the line and the copper gasket. replace the gasket and reinstall the line, your leak will be fixed. dont pay those crooks to fix your car.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> the injectors are always dirty if you ask the dealer. nix that one out right now. what trans line runs under the engine at the oil pan? the oil pressure switch you can do yourself. the valve cover gasket - you. the power steering pump is probably leaking right where the high pressure line goes into it. do this fix yourself as well. remove the line and the copper gasket. replace the gasket and reinstall the line, your leak will be fixed. dont pay those crooks to fix your car.


I agree. You can easily fix this up yourself. For instance if the valve cover gasket is really leaking bad just nudge the hold-down bolts about another quarter turn and that should seal it. Forget the injectors, if they aren't giving you a problem don't mess with em - they are always dirty even after you clean em. Sounds like these guys are trying to take you for a ride.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if you're hard up on cleaning your injectors use either Seafoam or Chevron. I prefer chevron for the newer vehicles (seafoam works better as an upper end cleaner but its easier to do with a carberator). Other than that I concur. Do it yourself. Mechanics and dealerships are out to take you for everything you've got. Good luck


----------

